# Copper



## SchBetta5123 (Jun 2, 2011)

My female Betta, copper, was found floating at the top of my 55 gallon today. Fins shredded. Guessing she got into a fight. I have never seen my Betta's fight in the months that I had them, but that is the only logical thing. 

*sigh* 
She was the one of the 6 original female Betta's that went into my 55 gallon planted. Then I added a few more Betta's. Everything was good for the longest time. 

Copper was a silver/pink female Betta. The dominate female of the group. She loved to burrow into the plants looking for a leftover blood worm after feeding :3
You will be missed. 

I guess you can say, sh*t happens.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

aw, I'm sorry SchBetta, at least you took great care of her and she had a great home. I'm sure she will look down upon you in thanks while swimming in the river under the Rainbow Bridge. RIP Copper


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss she sounded great.


----------



## SchBetta5123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks you guys. This is the first time I have ever lost a female.


----------

